# Confessions of a Magos



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Greetings Heretics.

_I enjoy blogging my projects and responding to questions and ideas. I love feedback and useful criticism as I strive to improve my work and skills. As such, I tend to blog at one site for a season until the useful comments dry up and then lose motivation. To date, I've never blogged on Heresy, so hope to test the waters and see how much you can inspire me!_

I am a pre-Heresy fanatic, being a member of The Great Crusade, frequenter of Age of the Emperor, running Before the Heresy and MyWargame. I hope to continue this flavoursome part of the 40k universe for the foreseeable future and this blog will strictly be about such exploits.

Old projects I've done:
World Eaters
Dusk Raiders
Salamanders (Age of the Emperor I)
Sons of Horus (Age of the Emperor II)
Dark Mechanicum* (Age of the Emperor III)
Dark Mechanicum* (Age of the Emperor IV) 

_* very proudly nominated for best army!_

Projects on the go:
Luna Wolf - Of Wolves and Women - drop pod and jump pack heavy, with Sisters of silence
Iron Hand - Dreadnought theme
Salmander Firedrakes - 1st company, aimed at boarding actions
Dark Mechanicus expanded

Yes, somehow I decided to work on 3 Astartes legions simultaneously. :russianroulette:

There's often random distractions involved along the way too. Here's a Son of Horus, Arbite and Mortis Skitarii.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Well from what I see in your pic I have no doubt that there is some good work to come.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I like what you've done with the Arbite model, and the maxmini head on the marine looks cool. I assume the skitarri is based on a DKK model?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good looking stuff so far mate! I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Blueberrypop said:


> Well from what I see in your pic I have no doubt that there is some good work to come.


Thank you. I'll try and mix some old in with the new.



Khorne's Fist said:


> I like what you've done with the Arbite model, and the maxmini head on the marine looks cool. I assume the skitarri is based on a DKK model?


The prototype was loosly based on the original Arbite model, but there's some obvious flaws to work on.










As for the Skitarii:

I toyed with various conversions before settling on DKK models. There's a big box of Empire, Bretonnian and Elf bits that ended up going unused as a result.

I think the idea came about after I bought a FW Centaur. The crewmen are great models and were first to meet the clippers.










That then expanded into a squad.










...and then a few squads with Termites.












Midge913 said:


> Good looking stuff so far mate! I look forward to seeing more.


See above


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a few loose projects on the go at the moment. I find it hard to get motivated without a pending deadline for an event or competition.

There's an upcoming IA9-inspired boarding campaign in a couple of months for which I hope to build up 1st company Salamanders for. Here's a WIP prototype:



















I aimed for a green-gold colour, which doesn't seem to show off the metallics in picture form. The large blank spaces will be detailed with some freehand patterns.


----------

